

Ask HN: How do I get started with robotics? - mmanfrin

Watching this Threes video has rekindled a desire to learn how to build computer-controlled robotics, but I know absolutely nothing about it (nor anything about circuits -- I didnt pay enough attention in High School Physics).<p>Where is a good place to start?
======
jeremyaarts
In highschool we had a class where the teacher would provide LEGO Mindstorms
for us and let us do anything we wanted with it. Using optic sensors, we made
it find its way out of a maze which we set out on the floor with tape. These
things are great fun, but probably most suitable for kids to play with.

Probably a better idea would be to get started with something like an Arduino.
Not too long ago I read about Tessel on HN which seemed interesting, sort of
an Arduino but you could program it with JavaScript, if that's your thing.

Also there's tons of articles and videos on the web of fun projects people
built with Arduino's and Mindstorms, so I would definitely google around a bit
to see if you find something you think is interesting. Anyway, good luck.

~~~
matt809
To add to what jeremyaarts said, last year Lego released an upgraded version
of their Mindstorms set called EV3. I know there was a board that allowed you
to enhance the older NXT Mindstorms set with an Arduino, though I'm not sure
if this board is compatible with the EV3. One of the nice things about the EV3
is that it runs it's own version of linux, however you can also can run a
custom version of linux on the EV3 if you want, opening the system up to a
world of fun :-)

------
robotresearcher
Arduino robot hacking is a great place to start.

An alternative or complementary approach is to work in simulation, and with
that decision you can immediately start working with state of the art stuff,
as follows:

ROS is the dominant Open Source robot platform. It works with the powerful
Gazebo simulator. It's all free. Researchers, companies, universities, and
hobbyists all use it, and there's an active community. The learning curve can
be steep, but this is powerful stuff.

[http://www.ros.org/](http://www.ros.org/)

For a simpler start, take a look at the platform that was popular before ROS
overtook it: Player/Stage

[http://playerstage.org](http://playerstage.org)

------
bliti
reddit.com/r/arduino

robots.net

[http://www.societyofrobots.com/robotforum/](http://www.societyofrobots.com/robotforum/)

shoot me an email if you want to talk robots.

------
sharemywin
check out instructables.com. search on arduino it's a micro controller. I've
been thinking about popcicle sticks and mini servos. both are really cheap.

